# Kansas 'wasteland' soars in value



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

This topic covers hunting lands nationwide.

Kansas 'wasteland' soars in value as wealthy sportsmen snap it up

CRAWFORD COUNTY - Scarred by surface coal mining, southeast Kansas' strip pits are too rugged for farming. Coated with hellish briars and hair-thick brush, they offer little grazing.

For decades it's been seen as some of the most worthless wasteland in Kansas.

Not anymore.

Not long ago valued at $300 an acre, some rugged land is now on the market for more than $3,000 an acre.

The increased value isn't from a discovery of coal or oil deposits. The new, most valued natural resources wear fur, feathers and fins.

http://www.kansas.com/sports/outdoors/story/86086.html


----------

